# Question with turtle sun baking



## Oddysee (Jan 15, 2009)

I have had a murray river turtle for about a month now and i cannot get her to use the turtle dock. I have tried putting her on there or putting food on it but she just doesn't seem to like it. I put her outside a bit during the day to get some sun, but I'm just not sure how long she should be out in the sun for.


----------



## abbott75 (Jan 15, 2009)

Back when I was a lot younger, I kept a WC Eastern Snakeneck in an aquarium for years, without a dock and rarely taking it out. It lived fine.

Sorry, thats all the experience I have with turts.


----------



## El_Shrimp0 (Jan 15, 2009)

well, my long necks are i think 1 year old now and are still not using their dock, bu i have another that is about 2-3 and spends 50% of her time there, hope dat helps


----------



## trader (Jan 15, 2009)

Our Long necks take turns sitting on the dock in the pond .....or on rocks or the ramp for hours in the sunshine...


----------



## cadwallader (Jan 15, 2009)

my little guy is around 1 now and i was always trying to get him to sit on there with food ect but when i left him alone he noww spends a fair bit of time up there


----------



## Oddysee (Jan 16, 2009)

As it is the summer at the moment, will she get enough sun if she sits in the shade? I"m just worried about leaving her out in direct sun in 35 degree heat. I believe she is about 5-6 years old.


----------



## domdom22 (Jan 16, 2009)

> i have tried putting her on there or putting food on it


i wouldnt do that..turtles dont eat out of the water...they cant swallow/digest it or something

just leave em with the dock...turtles dont actually go out of the water that often..they probably do use it, but then dart back into the water when they hear u coming :S


----------



## Kay-Dee95 (Jan 16, 2009)

yea that's true but turtles do get used to you,
you can even let it run around the house it just needs out time of water to make sure it shell stays hard


----------



## Oddysee (Jan 18, 2009)

Yes she does like to run around the house quite a bit


----------

